# تركيب مكيفات المنزل من الأف إلى الياء



## elamir-1 (21 مايو 2006)

السلام عليكم ​ 

[FRAME="11 70"] 
المرجو من الإخوة الكرام الإفادة في كيفية تركيب مكيفات المنزل من الأف إلى الياء
[/FRAME]​ 
​ 
​


----------



## أبو سيف (21 مايو 2006)

أخــي أي مكيف تريد أن تركب أو تريدنا نشـرح لك طريقته 
هل هو مكيف شباكي أو سبيلت ...؟؟
لأن كـل نــوع لـه طـريقـة خاصـة في التركيب ..
فياليت يالغالي تحدد لنـا وش نوع التكييف اللي تريد لكي يتسنى لنــا شـرح ماطلبته


----------



## hishont2 (14 يوليو 2006)

أخى العزيز يجب أن تحدد 
هل تريد معرفة كل التفاصيل
أو تريد معرفة جزء معين 
لأن التركيبات مهمة شاقة 
أخوك فنى تركيبات
وأى خدمة وأى أسئلة 
شكراً


----------



## م\إيهاب فؤاد (14 يوليو 2006)

أريدمن حضرتكم التكرم بإفادتى عن كيفية اختيار وتركيب تكييف اسبيلت فى المنزل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hishont2 (14 يوليو 2006)

أشكرك يا أخى إيهاب على رسالتك
ولك كل ما أعرفة أولآ:- بالنسبة لتكيفات كارير
تفتح الفانة من الخلف بواسطة 2 مسمار
ستجد 4 أو 6 أماكن توصيل حسب نوع الجهاز 1.5- 2.25- 3- 4- 5 حصان
ومعاك كابل 7 طرف وتوصل أى سلوك مع أى رمز
ولا كن ملحوظة ستطابق التوصيلات بالألوان عند توصيلك للكباس
يعنى مثلا السلك الأحمر واصل فى Y فى الفانة إذاً لابد من توصيل الأحمر فى Y فى الكباس
وممكن أن تحضر ورقة وقلم وتكتب وأنت بتوصل 
L أحمر
N أزرق
1 أخضر
أسف أننى مستعجل والموضوع فعلاً طويل ولاكننى سوف أكتب لك أعمال التركيبات من الألف إلى الياء فى مرة قادمة بإذن الله تعالى 

أخوك هشام عبد الدايم


----------



## hishont2 (14 يوليو 2006)

يا أخى إيهاب
بالنسبة لأختيار الجهاز أعتقد أن كاريير أو ترين هما الأنسب فى مصر ولاكننى لا أعرف بالنسبة للدول الأخرى.
بالنسبة للأنواع يوجد الحائطى والأرضى سقفى 
شوف أنت المكان المراد تكييفة وأية اللى هاينفع فية لو أمكن التخريم فى السقف أو فى الحائط أو أرضى بدون ثقوب ملحوظة
وبالنسبة لمساحة المكان 12متر مربع يحتاج جهاز 1.5حصان 20متر جهاز 2.25 حصانوهكذا ويوجد جهاز 5 حصان صالح لمساحة 40متر مربع
وسيب الباقى على الفنى الذى سيركبة هو أكيد سيكون مدرب على التركيبات


----------



## السيد صابر (25 يوليو 2006)

انا عل استعداد لشرح تركيب انواع المكيفات المنزليه ولاكن هل احد يمتلك صور للمساعد في الشرح؟؟؟


----------



## م\إيهاب فؤاد (26 يوليو 2006)

متشكر جدا على الرد يا اخى hishont


----------



## المهندس الكويتي (26 يوليو 2006)

السيد صابر قال:


> انا عل استعداد لشرح تركيب انواع المكيفات المنزليه ولاكن هل احد يمتلك صور للمساعد في الشرح؟؟؟




هذا رابط لبعض انواع التكييف المستخدم وصورها  اتمني ان يفيدك


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (27 يوليو 2006)

المهندس الكويتي قال:


> هذا رابط لبعض انواع التكييف المستخدم وصورها  اتمني ان يفيدك


 

اين هو مهندسي القدير


----------



## السيد صابر (28 يوليو 2006)

ممكن نشرح الموضوع من غير صور ايه رايكم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (29 يوليو 2006)

*اهداء مني*

شباب انا عندي صور كويسة عن التركيبات بس لاسف في كتاب :69: 
المهم انا اليوم هروح اي مركز كمبيوتر وهنزلهم علشان نبدء انا والاخ المحترم السيد صابر في الشرح

بس من فضلكم عيزين مشاركات احسن من كدة
والي عندو اي اسألة مهما كــانت يتفضل يسأل واحنا كلنا تحت امرة

ادعولنا بالتوفيق 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## اوكش (29 يوليو 2006)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عمار القرا (30 يوليو 2006)

*صيانه المكيفات*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

هاى جماعه 
السلام عليكم
كيفكم شو اخباركم
ممكن انا عندى بعض الاسئله ممكن استفيد من معلوماتكم
طبعا انا طالب فلسطينى بدرس كليه بحريه
طبعا باليمن سؤالى هو 
كيفيه صيانه المككيفات ودروه عمل الكيف من خلال سائل مركب التبريد
يعنى يمكن انتو ما تسمعولى 
لكن انا برجو ممكم مساعدتى 
والله الكم جزيل الشكر 


مهندس بحرى
عمار القرا_قطاع غزه


----------



## السيد صابر (31 يوليو 2006)

لديك كل ما تريد عن عمل المكيف في النتدي ومن ناحيه الصيانه اطرح العطل وستقوم انت بعلاجه ان شاء الله***في رعايه الله ****السيد صابر


----------



## محمود رشاد محمد (31 يوليو 2006)

أنا طالب بكلية الهندسه جامعة الأسكندريه قسم ميكانيكا اريد معرفة كيفية عمل مشروع عن التكيف أو التبريد


----------



## محمود رشاد محمد (31 يوليو 2006)

ارجو من الإخوه أن يدلوني علي موقع لتعليم اللغه الإنجيليزيه او موقع لاختبارقدراتي في اللغه
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني نظرا" لقوانين المنتدي


----------



## محمود رشاد محمد (31 يوليو 2006)

السلام عليكم 
شكر خاص لل م : محمود عبدالفتاح سيد 
وأرجو من حضرتك تزويدي بكل ماهوجديد وكل شيء عن هالموضوع علي
يمنع وضع البريد الالكتروني نظرا" لقوانين المنتدي


----------



## على العريف (24 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## شرى كوول 2 (24 نوفمبر 2006)

اخى الفاضل / محمود رشاد محمد
تحية طيبة
هذا الموقع لتعلم اللغة الانجليزية.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/elt/newsid_6149000/6149820.stm 

مع تحياتى.


----------



## عاطف جمال (25 نوفمبر 2006)

*مشكورين اخوانى على هذه الروح الطيبه*


----------



## م/معتز (2 فبراير 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## charifsed (30 أكتوبر 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم
أمابعد:أريد كيفية تركيب جهاز سبيلت


----------



## حسن2 (21 أغسطس 2010)

اريد طريقة تركيب مكيف lg سبيليت بكاملهاوشكرا


----------



## ferasss (25 أغسطس 2010)

الف الف الف شكر


----------



## حسام الموجى (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا لك أخى الكريم


----------



## rmka (25 أغسطس 2010)

سؤال مهم جدا مع سهولة عملية نصب اجهزة تكييف هواء الغرف ولكن( لكل عمل نظرية وكل عمل بدون نظرية هو عمل اعمى) .في المستقبل القريب وبعون الله تعالى سنحاول ان نذكر ما امن الله علينا من معلومات في هذا المجال.


----------

